
Project Sopris: The Seven Properties of Highly Secure Devices - zimmerfrei
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/sopris/
======
finid
_The Project Sopris Team is a research team exploring the goal of securing the
vast number of low cost internet connected devices coming online._

They should set up a sub-team to explore the goal of making sure that those
connected devices don't have backdoors.

